# Possible damage to my puppy's ears?



## 4TheLoveOfSheps (Sep 9, 2015)

Alright so when I first get my puppy I was concerned that his ears would never go up... I figured out that I just needed a little patience lol. But now my problem is that he ALWAYS sleeps with his ears wedged against his crate since he has taken up more space in the crate.. And his crate is actually pretty big for him still, as he can still stand up and turn around perfectly fine.. BUT he actually got tall pretty fast so when he stands up his ear bends from touching the top... The cage isn't the only problem.. Oh no.. Even when his walking around freely he loves going to the kitchen on the nice cool floor and sleeps with his ears wedged against the counter! Nope! It doesn't stop there either! I don't allow him in our room all the time, but when I do he lays by the bed and sticks his head under the bed trying to go underneath it (but now he's too big) So he just ends up laying with his head under the bed which wedges his ears against the bed... His ears stand perfectly erect as of now, but when he plays/runs they jiggle heavily and I'm wondering if it's because of the way he lays... We try our best to supervise as much as possible, but we can't watch while we are at work... Any suggestions? Or am I panicking?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!I love your writing style!Afraid I'm no help though.I don't know if laying with his ears wedged down will effect them or not.How old is he?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol! I worried about that too. Little did I know that I was going to end up with the pup with the tallest donkey ears I've seen on this site

I used to go over and move her head a bit when she'd cram it somewhere crunching her ears, she'd groan and pretty much say "off me Mom!, I'm tryin' to sleep!" 

I don't know what a kennel they can't stand up in without hunching will do to their ears - I never crated mine. She had teepee ears (met in middle) for a long time, when she started teething, I gave her the beef knuckle bones and I think the jaw/chewing exercise helped head muscles with all the chewing - her ears went up and up.... and up some more. She'll never fit into her straight up ears!


----------



## 4TheLoveOfSheps (Sep 9, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Lol!I love your writing style!Afraid I'm no help though.I don't know if laying with his ears wedged down will effect them or not.How old is he?


Lol, that's actually something I get told frequently, thanks! And he is 3 1/2 months.. Here's a picture of him after we left the vet a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

He's adorable! Wicked handsome!!
My last shepherd had HUGE ears. They were like satellite dishes.
We always had good reception when he was around. LOL


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ha!He's really got some ears Samson's ears flopped all over until he was done teething.Then the right one laid on top of his head for a couple of weeks,then up for good by 5 mths.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You have to love the big ear stage. Take lots of pictures, because before you know it, his head will catch up to them big things.Jonas did that when he was a pup. Then I found out he liked to lay his head on a pillow. To this day when he sleeps, he usually sleeps with head on a pillow. You might say he's quite spoiled LOL :laugh:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

He's in the bat stage  Your guy looks like quite the character LOL


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Loneforce said:


> You have to love the big ear stage. Take lots of pictures, because before you know it, his head will catch up to them big things.Jonas did that when he was a pup. Then I found out he liked to lay his head on a pillow. To this day when he sleeps, he usually sleeps with head on a pillow. You might say he's quite spoiled LOL :laugh:



Our pup always puts her head on something when she sleeps! Pillow, blanket, shoe, dumb bell . . .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So the concensus seems to be, give up hope. Nothing is going to squash those ears down to a smaller size.


----------



## alpearson1 (Apr 8, 2016)

My Baby Ollie looks just like your baby and she is 3 1/2 months. Her right ear does exactly what your's looks like. She does wedge her ear up against her kennel. Did your babies ear ever fully stand up? I've been wondering if I should get a bigger kennel. She is already in a large one.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Panicking! lol Im sure they will be fine. They almost always are, right? Thats what Im banking on. Our pup is 4.5 months old and they only started going up last week.


----------

